# Need some advice on Talk Charge



## ojcamero (Jul 28, 2009)

I know it must not be based on anything logistical but I'm having trouble trying to find good examples. Mort stated talking about a joke or something you found out, but what other kind of examples are there? I assume like anything else out there it's difficult to figure out at first but the more you do it the better you get at it. Can any of you all provide me with some of your examples of talk charge?


----------



## KC7NOA (Dec 31, 2017)

I talked about a dream I had...

Next I'm going to say something about the hopes that I have for our daughter in the future.

I'm not sure if this really counts as a talk charge but I told her (Heather) " that the world seems to have seasons and all those seasons have colors and right now Its a striking light purple"

The first was easily more in 60 seconds II not quite sure if it will or not but I am pretty sure I can make up the last one was a little too short to be 60 seconds but that's what I've come up with so far.


----------

